# Travelling with a Deer



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Quick question for you guys that are more experienced than I am - I am coming up to hunt in Ohio in two weeks and if I get a deer I'm thinking about gutting it and packing the cavity with ice and then hauling it back to North Carolina to save me from having to come back up there to get it from a processor. Assuming temperatures are low (which they should be) do you guys think this is okay/safe to do? I would wrapped the deer up in a tarp to keep any road salt off it, but I'm more worried about keeping the meat good.

I've always been able to get it to the processor fairly quickly and just wasn't sure if this would be okay.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Deer season closing date is 2/3/2013


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

If you get a deer in 2 weeks I would hide it in the trunk for the trip home


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

What he said^. To answer your question for future in season trips, I would skin and quarter the deer and put it in coolers for transport.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Boning the deer and getting it in a cooler would be your best option. As folks mentioned though you will be too late to hunt unless you make it up by next weekend.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yea..if ya get a deer in two weeks..i definitely wouldnt announce it to anyone! seasons colsin in just a week


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

better check www.odnr.com before you come!!! we be closed by then! bring warm clothed and an ice auger and fish!!!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

are the private paid hunting preserve hunts allowed to hunt later in the year like they do pheasants or do they have to quit by the odnr guidlines.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Private fenced places can hunt whenever they want. But, he may have just said &#8220;couple weeks&#8221; but will actually be here for the last week of season. Assuming that&#8217;s the case, I&#8217;d skip the bag of ice if it&#8217;s cold enough. It&#8217;ll just melt and make for a mess. If it&#8217;s not cold enough, it only takes about ½ hour to bone and quarter a deer, and that will fit in a cooler.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess my sense of time is getting bad - I shouldn't have said two weeks - I'm coming up next weekend and catching the very end of the season. And thanks for the feedback on the best way to get it back down south.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

a guy I used to work with made a nice deer cooler out of plywood and 2 inch insulation foam with a lid.... I never used it but he said it worked great and they could usually fit 2 to 3 deer in it depending on how big they were! he said put the deer in dump a couple big bags of ice on em and put the lid on! he said the ice stayed for a few days! good idea if you were coming up earlier in the year but with temps below freezing it won't hurt the meat at all to take it back down that day! Might still put the ice in it for when you get closer to home!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Check it by phone before cutting it up in any way.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Anymore I call it in as soon as I tag them so I don't forget. I miss the game control up north - it's crazy down south, basically they shoot anything down here. That's why I make the trips back up north. I could do a whole thread on the stuff I've seen down here in my first season down south - folks shooting spikes, fawns, drinking beer in the stand, smoking in the stand, it's nuts. 

Anyone know if Riesers in Baltimore is still accepting deer, I know sometimes he shuts down before the end of the season.


----------

